# Oracion al kerido Ron..!!



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

padre ron

q estas en tu botella

santificada sea tu marca

venga a nosotros tus efectos

hagase tu voluntad en el colegio

como en la banquita de primaria

perdona cuando no chupamos

como nosotros perdonamos

a los q no ponen pa la chupeta

no nos dejes caer en manos de la policia

mas libranos del serenasgo

salud

ave sangria

llena estas en tu botella

ahi ebrios contigo

la mas fuerte tu eres

entre todas la bebidas

y mas fuertes

aun tus derivados

ave sangria

madre del buen vino

ruega por nosotros

los bebedores

ahora y en la hora de la resaca

a chupar

CREO 


creo en el ron ,todo poderoso

creador de la resaca y la borrachera

creo en el "3x"su mejor hijo

nuestro salvador

q fue consevido por obra y gracia

de santa sangria fuerte

padecio Bajo el poder de la saldeandrius

fue bebido y luego vomitado

decendio a nuestros estomagos

y a las tres horas hacendio a nuestra cabeza

y ahora esta en compaýia del dios ron

desde ahi de venir a juzgar

a los ebrios y a los sobrios.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJA

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡BUENAZO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:cheers1:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

FILTERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

pOR FA DIME DONDE CONSEGUISTE EL AVATAR DE PATACLAUN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Yo lo hice, quieres uno? por el momento solo puedo hacer de Wendy, Queca y Tony.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

y la de machìn???? claro que las quiero como me las puedes enviar, si gustas estoy en el msn ahora


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Osea saqué las imágenes del propgrama, voy a subir los avatares.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

oky


----------



## andres limeño (Feb 27, 2005)

kiero un avatar de tony


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Queca:

















Tony:









Wendy:









Raúl Romero:


----------



## andres limeño (Feb 27, 2005)

:bash: cosita linda!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Hay tan usenlos en el foro ps!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Gracias Mil


----------

